# I can afford to buy gas again!



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gas is down to $0.76/litre today. Who would have thought it would drop this far from $1.40 (Toronto price)?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Gas is down to $0.76/litre today. Who would have thought it would drop this far from $1.40 (Toronto price)?


It sure cuts down on the cost of commuting. Of course, so does unemployment. :frown:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I can afford gas but now I can't afford GAS!! The exchange rate is killer! No guitars for me for a while!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I spent quite a bit less fueling up yesterday than I have in a while--It's still too high--but it's a good break.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I can afford gas but now I can't afford GAS!! The exchange rate is killer! No guitars for me for a while!


Buy Canadian....


I managed to get 3/4 of a tank in my van for $40 and the REZ... 73 cents there.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well it might be heading down but I feel we are still paying about $.10 to .15 more than we should be at $48 a barrel . In the US they are paying about $1.60 per gallon . You do the math .


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats!

Ours has been going up... was 80.9 last week, is 84.9 now :frown:


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

89.9 here in T Bay. Lowest its been in a loooong time.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

changes sometimes 2X per day.........last time I looked it was just turning to 80.......gotta get some tonite..........Elmira, Ont.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Below $47 a barrel now . Prices should be about $0.60-0.65 TOPS !!


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> Below $47 a barrel now . Prices should be about $0.60-0.65 TOPS !!


I know.

Oil AND our dollar is exactly where it was when we paid that.

Oil companies are laughing.

Our government is silent.

Obama for PM!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Geek said:


> I know.
> 
> Oil AND our dollar is exactly where it was when we paid that.
> 
> ...


Oil is down around $43 now......should be seeing some seriously lower prices . Sure , 0.76 is better than what it has been but the oil companies are still putting it to us 

Gov't is too concerned about who should be in power , not what is right for the people . If Layton was so concerned like he says he is then he should be right on top of this so the little guy has less to pay for gas and can put more on the table in the home . Practice what you preach Mr. "I'll fix everything with my magic wand " :zzz:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

lower than it is now would indeed be nicer - but it's still a treat to be able to fill up without having to shell out over a C-note every time...those Oil companies man - they've conditioned me that /$.76 is cheap....


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Oil is now at $40.81 a barrel . Don't you think gas should be a lot less ? Yes I'm happy it has come down but I don't like the fact that the oil companies are fast to increase but reluctant to bring it back down to where it should be . 
I'm thinking $0.55-0.58 would be about where it should be .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Oil is now at $40.81 a barrel . Don't you think gas should be a lot less ? Yes I'm happy it has come down but I don't like the fact that the oil companies are fast to increase but reluctant to bring it back down to where it should be .
> I'm thinking $0.55-0.58 would be about where it should be .


That's around $53.00 Cdn a barrel.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Nuke post - read wrong column


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> That's around $53.00 Cdn a barrel.


Barrels arn't priced in CDN . When we were paying around 45-50 cents some years back the low CDN $$ was lower than it is now .


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

The price hasn't gone down one bit here. Heck, just last week the government announced that the prices would go up. Damned conglomerates and their corrupt politicians.


----------



## Hitman (Nov 20, 2008)

I love gas price threads... I always end up gigging in a country that produce oil and of course have decent prices, and I enjoy making other people sick about it, lol. 
Oman; $0.35/liter


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> The price hasn't gone down one bit here. Heck, just last week the government announced that the prices would go up. Damned conglomerates and their corrupt politicians.


What are they at ?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> What are they at ?


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article5364367.ece


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Asian politics is sure exciting 

A Taiwanese session-turned-catfight even made it on AFV.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$.70 a litre out here last night.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Geek said:


> Asian politics is sure exciting
> 
> A Taiwanese session-turned-catfight even made it on AFV.



What's scary about it is that they replaced the wooden doors with steel ones this week.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> What's scary about it is that they replaced the wooden doors with steel ones this week.


Now they'll just grab chairs and turn their parliament into one big WWF wrestling ring


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To get back to the price of gasoline. Everyone one thought my daughter was nuts when she bought her Dodge RAM 4x4 with a Hemi last September 30th. She did get about $14000 in discounts because they were trying to move them out - and my brother works in the Brampton plant (for now). But now it doesn't seem nuts - her gas consumption and emissions are way better than the old high milage and moderately abused 90s Dakota.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Oil Continues To Drop*

What a wild ride this has been.



> SIOUX FALLS, S.D. - Energy prices plunged across the board Wednesday after a U.S. government report showed oil reserves in the United States were much greater than expected, suggesting demand continues to fall.
> 
> Sweet crude for February delivery tumbled 12 per cent, or US$5.95, to settle at $42.63 a barrel on the New York Mercantile Exchange after the report was released.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Oil dropped and yet the price at the pumps shot up a dime overnight here


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Price went up 0.15$ last night here. crazy shit realy


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> Price went up 0.15$ last night here. crazy shit realy


Well of course it did! What with the Gaza Situation and all... Don't get used to cheap gas folks. And how ridiculous is that really? we call 78 cents cheap???


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I got gas in Kitchener last week for $0.622. My tank was empty and couldn't even get $36.00 in it. It was costing me $80.00 a tank in the summer. It figures; now that I'm hardly driving, the price is way down.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

What are the gas prices in your area ? Have you seen any drop in the last week since a barrel of oil has dropped back to around $37 from a short lived rise to $47 . It seems the oil companies made a quick jack in the prices when they did rise back to $47 for a very brief time but have not lowered at all since the drop back down . I still cannot understand why we are paying around $.075 a litre and in the USA it is around $1.60 a gallon ( 1 gallon = 3.8 litre ). Somehow seems way off base and I can't help but thing we are getting it up the ass ( still ) . 
I know some of you are happy to be paying much less than we were but also consider that we are now paying more than we should be due to the cost of oil now . 
Perhaps the oil companies should have a large jar of vasoline attached to the gas pumps kkjuw


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Crude oil is traded with U.S dollars.Our dollar is sinking against the U.S dollar,so our prices will be higher.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Our dollar was down much more about 6-7 years ago when oil was about the same price and there was not that much of a difference . Makes some difference but not that much from what gas is in the US . I feel it should be around $0.60-.065 Tops !!

I just checked todays markets and oil is down over $2 right now and below $35 per barrel . We will see if that holds and if these lower crude prices start to show at the pumps which they should be . They like to raise prices to what crude is selling for but they sure don't lower them .


----------

